# Bermuda yellowing after cut



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

Is there any advise on how to keep my Bermuda grass
From turning yellow after cut. Currently mowing with greensmaster flex and it's set at 3/4 inch. The reel is cutting paper. I cut every 3-4 days. Also tnex application I put on every month. Also milo every month. I live in Atlanta ga and it has been hot here. I level with sand 2 months back. Also I have been double cutting horizontal and vertical, but go in same direction as stripes. Please help!


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Maybe do a mid season scalp or raise your HOC


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

w0lfe said:


> Maybe do a mid season scalp or raise your HOC


+1


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

How much Milo per month?


----------



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

One bag per month. 3500 sq yard.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

You are only putting down about .6 lbs of N per 1000 if you are only using 1 bag.

I do not think it is the cause of your scalping though.

This is what I think could be happening.

Cutting every 3-4 days I believe is fine at .75" if your grass is being suppressed by pgr. This is the problem though. Are you monitoring when to reapply pgr through GDD's or monitoring your clippings? If not I believe the once a month apps of pgr is not keeping your grass in suppression before your next app. I know I was only getting around 15-20 days before my next app in my heat. The hotter it is, the more often you will have to apply pgr.

So what I believe is happening is you grass is coming out of the effects of pgr and rebounding meaning growing at a faster rate then normal because of all the stored energy. When this happens mowing every 3-4 days is not frequent enough and you possibly might need to mow every 1-2 days. So during this period you ended up taking off more then 1/3 of the grass blades and that is why you are getting scalping.

I would do a mid season scalp to reset the height and then you should be fine but once you start using pgr again you need to track to figure out when you need to apply it again to avoid the rebound effect.

Aslo I would up your nitrogen amount. .6lbs is a little low. You need 1lb of N per 1000. To do that with Milo, it takes 16.67 lbs of milo per 1000 to get to that. So on a 3500 sq ft yard you would need almost 60 lbs. I would just throw down 2 bags of milo and call it a day. That would give you a little over 1 lbs of N per 1000.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Kdinh25 said:


> Is there any advise on how to keep my Bermuda grass
> From turning yellow after cut. Currently mowing with greensmaster flex and it's set at 3/4 inch. The reel is cutting paper. I cut every 3-4 days. Also tnex application I put on every month. Also milo every month. I live in Atlanta ga and it has been hot here. I level with sand 2 months back. Also I have been double cutting horizontal and vertical, but go in same direction as stripes. Please help!
> 
> Can it be an excess thatch issue? Did you aerate or dethatch this year?


----------



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> You are only putting down about .6 lbs of N per 1000 if you are only using 1 bag.
> 
> I do not think it is the cause of your scalping though.
> 
> ...


I been applying pgr once a month. I also put in Scott max green fertiliser once every 2 month. I core aerated April and I used my electric detacher in May. How would I do a mid season scalp ? Bring the reel mower down to lowest setting?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I been applying pgr once a month. I also put in Scott max green fertiliser once every 2 month. I core aerated April and I used my electric detacher in May. How would I do a mid season scalp ? Bring the reel mower down to lowest setting?
[/quote]

A .50 should scalp it down enough if you are sticking with a .75 hoc. Have you tried watering more or spot watering? I know here in Alpharetta it has been dry. I doubt if we have had .50 inches of rain in the last 2 weeks. I have the same grass cutting at the same hoc and I can't keep enough water on my lawn.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

To keep a hoc of .75 you might have to mow every 1 to 2 days? Man how do some of the guys with .50 or below do it? I was hoping to be able to do .75 and cut twice a week with pgr.


----------



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

I got sprinkler system. I run it once a week for 10 mins. Do you see underneath or between my grass ( see picture above) it look dead or brown. Is that Thatch? You think I need to dethatch?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> To keep a hoc of .75 you might have to mow every 1 to 2 days? Man how do some of the guys with .50 or below do it? I was hoping to be able to do .75 and cut twice a week with pgr.


That is only during the rebound period from the grass coming out of regulation from pgr. When grass come out of regulation, it grows faster then normal, hence why I said every 1-2 days. It will slow down and level out after a while at which point you probably need to mow every 2-3 days. If you put our down you can stretch it back out to 3-4 days most likely.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > To keep a hoc of .75 you might have to mow every 1 to 2 days? Man how do some of the guys with .50 or below do it? I was hoping to be able to do .75 and cut twice a week with pgr.
> ...


In that case i must never let it our of regulation lol. Every 3 to 4 days i can live it cant imagine cutting the whole lawn every other day.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Once a week for 10 mins doesnt seem like much. Or perhaps im running mine way too often.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Kdinh25

Applying pgr once a month is not enough in this summer heat. I believe most on here are only getting around 15-20 days control before they have to apply pgr again to maintain control. That means your grass is coming out of control and rebounding. So when your grass comes out of control, cutting every 3-4 days is not enough. That is why you are getting scalping. Grass grows faster right when it comes out of control. Once you get scalping at a certain height, it will always be there unless you sand or scalp at a lower height to reset hoc.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kdinh25 said:


> I got sprinkler system. I run it once a week for 10 mins. Do you see underneath or between my grass ( see picture above) it look dead or brown. Is that Thatch? You think I need to dethatch?


What is the precipitation rate of the zone? 10 minutes does not really describe anything meaningful unless it is coupled with a precipitation rate, which can vary wildly.

It is difficult for me to see the pics well on mobile, but you might google some pics of Bermuda leaf spot/melting out and make sure what you're seeing is not some remnants of that. The new growth looks healthy.

+1 on once a month not being enough for PGR apps this time of year.


----------



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

Here is a picture of when I dethach. I got about a brown bag full of Thach for 3500 sq ft yard. I used electric dethacher. (Vonhaus )


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > Jimefam said:
> ...


That is why people use GDD'S or moniter their clippings to track when they need to reapply.

It is also why people time their sanding to level right when your grass comes out of regulation. It will allow the grass to grow through the sand quicker.

I can tell you that right now I am maintaining my front at .400 hoc with no pgr because i did a midseason scalp and am waiting for it to fill in. I am having to cut pretty much every day right now.


----------



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ware said:


> Kdinh25 said:
> 
> 
> > I got sprinkler system. I run it once a week for 10 mins. Do you see underneath or between my grass ( see picture above) it look dead or brown. Is that Thatch? You think I need to dethatch?
> ...


 Ware,
I see you also use a green master to cut. I have a question about how to mow with the greensmaster around a mail box or grass that grow against a brick retaining wall? The stick that popping out of greensmaster ( wheel holder) is preventing me to mow close to the wall or mailbox


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

They are called transport axels. Many on here remove them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Remove your axles

ETA: That post describes the standard Greensmaster. I'm not sure if/how the Flex differs.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> > Ral1121 said:
> ...


Pardon the ignorance but what are gdds?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Jimefam

It stands for growth degree days. It's a way of measuring how long pgrs last. I am not very good at explaining it but here is a long thread with some links in it that will help you out.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1670&hilit=Growth+degree+days


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

This morning I looked at my grass and all the neighborhoods grass (Gainesville).

At the doctors office now and all the grass here looks yellow too.

I think it's just what's going on with the weather not just your lawn.

Relax and let it be. Do your regular. It's Bermudagrass it will fix itself-


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

I would raise the cut of height..It will look alot better IMO..With the yellow/scalp marks like you have it will take alot longer for it to recover ,especially in the heat/drought.

Just be warned if you do a mid season scalp your yard will look terrible.Yes it will recover but will take longer in our heat we are having right now.Been there done that( will never do a mid season scalp again).It will look like you sprayed round up on your lawn ..Plus here in Georgia we only get 6 months of green.When you scalp it you are robbing yourself of some of the green time.Bermuda will recover from anything but takes longer in the heat and no rain from what I have experienced


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> They are called transport axels. Many on here remove them.


It seems so simple. Why haven't I ever thought of this?


----------



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

Is the transport axels easy to remove ? I been reading and they recommend to heat it up for easier removal, is this true ?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I know on the toro greensmaster 1000's they twist off. Sometimes they can be a pain though. I think on JD a lot of people just cut them off


----------



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

I will raise the HOC from next cut to see if it helps. Just measured. It was at 5/8. Now will change it to 3/4. Going to apply PGR with humic tomorrow. Will update you this weekend with pic after cut.


----------



## Kdinh25 (Jun 13, 2018)

It been 3 days since I mowed. Raised HOC to 3/4. It was at 5/8 (maybe this caused the scalping )since I did not measure every time moe and it got adjusted. Grass is recoverying from last scalp 3 days ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Remove them


----------

